
What is 10 in base pi? - sillysaurus3
https://www.quora.com/What-is-10-in-base-pi?share=1
======
sillysaurus3
(I'm actually trying to submit the answer by Dave Williamson, but I'm not sure
how to link directly to it. It's ridiculously comprehensive. He shows how to
calculate it using pure math, using a calculator, by writing a program, and
demonstrates a partial proof on some of the properties.)

